# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φώτο της Ηγουμενίτσας [Historic photos of Igoumenitsa]

## sea_serenade

Απο cart postale της Ηγουμενίτσας. Δώστε προσοχή στην δεύτερη φωτό οπου βρίσκονται παροπλισμένα τα EGNATIA & CORINTHIA...

----------


## sea_serenade

...και η συνέχεια.

----------


## Appia_1978

Εύγε!!!  :Very Happy: 

Υ.Γ.: Παρατήρησε κανείς πόσο έχει αλλάξει η Ηγουμενίτσα από τότε; Ειδικά στην πρώτη εικόνα!

----------


## sea_serenade

Το παρατήρησα εγώ που τυχαίνει να ζω στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Πολλά σημεία στις φωτό, δεν τα θυμάμαι καν.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Απο cart postale της Ηγουμενίτσας. Δώστε προσοχή στην δεύτερη φωτό οπου βρίσκονται παροπλισμένα τα EGNATIA & CORINTHIA...


Eκτος απο την Εγνατια και την Κορινθια, που ξεκουραζονται, στη φωτο υπαρχει και το CORFU SEA των Αγαπητων. Το μπλε δεν θυμαμαι ποιο ειναι....

----------


## sea_serenade

Το μπλέ είναι το περίφημο ROANA της R-LINE (Prem Lines) που έκανε Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Οτράντο

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Thanks SeaSerenade! Μου ειχαν πει το καραβι αυτο καποια στιγμη, αλλα δεν το ειχα συγκρατησει!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφες οι εικόνες της Ηγουμενίτσας.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Sea Serenade.
Άλλες εποχές, άλλα πλοία, άλλες εικόνες.

Μεταξύ των πλοίων πρέπει να βλέπουμε σε δύο carte postales και τον "Πήγασο", ως "Espresso Venezia". Σε μία άλλη υπάρχει και το άλλο αδελφάκι του "Πήγασου", το "Espresso Egitto", αλλά αυτό είναι αγνώριστο μετά τη μετασκευή.
Το άλλο αδελφάκι, το "Espresso Grecia", πρέπει να έχει έλθει και αυτό στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Sea Serenade κατατόπισέ μας.
Επίσης σε κάποια carte postale διακρίνεται και το αδικοχαμένο "Grecia Express" του Βεντούρη.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.

Πολύ σωστά φίλε Roi. Στις φωτό βλέπουμε τα Venezia και Egitto της πάλαι ποτέ Adriatica. Όσο για το Espresso Grecia ήταν απο τα πρώτα βαπόρια της Adriatica μετά το Appia που ξεκίνησαν δρομολόγια στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Είχε μείνει στις γραμμές Ελλάδας-Ιταλίας για αρκετές σεζόν.

----------


## sea_serenade

Countess M και Athens Express δεμένα στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας κάπου μεταξύ 1997-1998. Ωραίες εποχές.....Κλαψ Κλαψ

CountessM-AthensXpress.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου, πολύ πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.
Από που είναι τραβηγμένη;
Δεν πιστεύω να είναι αυτό απου φαντάζομαι;
Διότι τότε, τα μάτια σου θα πρέπει να έβλεπαν καθημερινά τέτοιες εικόνες.

----------


## vinman

> Φίλε μου, πολύ πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.
> 
> Από που είναι τραβηγμένη;
> Δεν πιστεύω να είναι αυτό απου φαντάζομαι;
> 
> Διότι τότε, τα μάτια σου θα πρέπει να έβλεπαν καθημερινά τέτοιες εικόνες.


 
*Aν είναι αυτό που φαντάζεσαι φίλε Roi,τότε ο sea serenade είναι προνομιούχος με τέτοια θέα!!!*

----------


## sea_serenade

Δεν είναι αυτό που φαντάζεσαι Αντώνη, δυστυχώς. Είναι τραβηγμένη απο φιλικό σπίτι το οποίο πλέον δεν ανήκει στα "προνομιούχα" μιας και κλείστηκε εντελώς απο νέες οικοδομές.

----------


## vinman

> Δεν είναι αυτό που φαντάζεσαι Αντώνη, δυστυχώς. Είναι τραβηγμένη απο φιλικό σπίτι το οποίο πλέον δεν ανήκει στα "προνομιούχα" μιας και κλείστηκε εντελώς απο νέες οικοδομές.


Κρίμα.......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Sea Serenade, η φωτογραφία σου ήταν πανέμορφη.
Η σκέψη ήρθε από μόνη της.

Είσαι τυχερός γιατί τα μάτια σου σου έχουν δει πολλά πολλά όμορφα πλοία.
Και αν δεν έβγαλες φωτογραφίες, δεν έχει τόση σημασία.
Τα έχεις φωτογραφήσει μέσα σου.

Φαντάσου ότι προσωπικά έχω έρθει καμιά δεκαριά φορές στην Ηγουμενίτσα και είδα τόσα πολλά.
Πόσο, μάλλον, εσύ....

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά μια φωτογραφία που αγαπώ πολύ.
Μια εικόνα από το "Το ταξίδι στο χθες".
Δίαυλος Ηγουμενίτσας 1998.
Δέκα χρόνια πριν.

"Ερωτόκριτος", "Lauranna", "Κρήτη ΙΙ", "Παντοκράτωρ".
Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από ένα "ασχημόπαπο", το "Ionian Star" του Στρίντζη. Ταξίδι για Ανκώνα.

Σύντομα θα ανεβάσουμε και κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το "Ionian Star" (το ιταλικό).

Δίαυλος Ηγουμενίτσας.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Δεν φταίω εγώ Αντώνη που τη συγκεκριμένη φωτό την έβαλα "επιφάνεια εργασίας" στο PC μου. Κάνε μου αν θέλεις και αγωγή για κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας................ Thanks Thanks Thanks  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

> Φίλε Sea Serenade, η φωτογραφία σου ήταν πανέμορφη.
> 
> Η σκέψη ήρθε από μόνη της. 
> Είσαι τυχερός γιατί τα μάτια σου σου έχουν δει πολλά πολλά όμορφα πλοία.
> Και αν δεν έβγαλες φωτογραφίες, δεν έχει τόση σημασία.
> Τα έχεις φωτογραφήσει μέσα σου. 
> Φαντάσου ότι προσωπικά έχω έρθει καμιά δεκαριά φορές στην Ηγουμενίτσα και είδα τόσα πολλά.
> Πόσο, μάλλον, εσύ.... 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά μια φωτογραφία που αγαπώ πολύ.
> ...


Στην φωτογραφία το Κρήτη ΙΙ έχει σπαστούς καταπέλτες ώπος των Highspeed;Η τους αφαιρέσανε στο Πέραμα και τώρα έχει άλλους μεγαλύτερους;

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε Roi έγραψες ακόμα μια φόρα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΦΟΤΟ!!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Φάτε μάτια ψάρια........ Το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας κάπου στο 1996. Απο αριστερά προς δεξιά διακρίνουμε: (Στο τότε Νέο Λιμάνι) EL GRECO, IONIAN ISLAND/GALAXY, LATO. (Στη μέση) Το APOLLONIA II πάει να δέσει στο παλιό-γωνία, το SANSOVINO/LAURANA σε διαδικασία απάρσεως και το AGIA METHODIA προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι. Δεμένα στο παλιό λιμάνι φαίνονται τα DUCHESS M, SEA SERENADE, ATHENS EXPRESS & EUROPEAN SPIRIT.

Igoumenitsa_1996.jpg

PS: Η ποιότητα δεν είναι και η καλύτερη αλλά το περιεχόμενο αποζημιώνει.

Πηγή: Απο το αρχείο φίλου μου

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία.
Δώδεκα χρόνια πριν.
Φαίνεται, όμως, σαν να είναι πολύ πιο μακρινή.
Από όλα αυτά τα πλοία στην Ηγουμενίτσα συνεχίζει μόνο το "Duchess M".
Από τον Πειραιά και το Κερατσίνι ταξιδεύουν ακόμα το "Λατώ" και το "Αγία Μεθοδία" (ως "Ταξιάρχης").  
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και τους δυο σας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη εικόνα και συνάμα λυπητερή. Οι παλιές καλές εποχές ...  
Ευχαριστούμε εσένα και το φίλο σου  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Έχει και συνέχεια, νομίζετε ότι θα το ξεπετάξω έτσι το όλο θεμα??? Πάμε λοιπόν να δούμε το παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας γύρω στο 1997-1998 (δεν είμαι σίγουρος): OURANOS, AFRODITE II, IONIAN STAR & SANSOVINO. Στο βάθος διακρίνεται το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι ή ΙΙ να κατευθύνεται για το τότε Νέο Λιμάνι.

s Old Port.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Κοιτάξτε τι βρήκα ψάχνοντας στο Internet.....

igoumanitsa.jpg

Όλα τα λεφτά ε???

Πηγή

----------


## Appia_1978

Δύο ιστορικότατα πλοία στην πανέμορφη Ηγουμενίτσα. Συγγνώμη για την κάκιστη ποιότητα ... Ελπίζω τα απεικονιζόμενα πλοία, να σώνουν λίγο την κατάσταση  :Wink:  
Αίολος και Λυδία: 
Eolos+Lydia Kopie.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Μια χαρά είναι η φωτό Appia για την εποχή που τραβήχτηκε. Να λέμε "πάλι καλά" που καταφέραμε τότε και κάναμε δουλειά χωρίς zoom και άλλες, σημερινές πολυτέλειες. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Παρακαλώ, ευχαρίστησή μου  :Very Happy:  Ελπίζω να βρω ακόμα μερικές παλιές ...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Koιτα, η φωτογραφια, δεν το συζηταω! Λιγο θολη μεν, αλλα.. Με τα μεσα της τοτε εποχης, καλυτερη δεν γινοταν. Για τα πλοια τωρα... Παρολο που το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ, ειχε σχεση με την FINNLINES, θα προτιμησω το Βελγικο κουκλί!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Επιτρέψτε μου επίσης (δεν ξέρω αν η θέση της είναι εδώ ) να παραθέσω μια φωτ/φία που βρήκα στο site www.nikiana.worpress.com και απεικονίζει το γιωτ <Hohenzollern-Χοεντζολλερν) του Κάϊζερ Γουλιέμου Β! με το οποίο περιέπλευσε τη Λευκάδα στης 23/4/1908.
Αλήθεια γιωτ είναι αυτό ή σχεδόν ο Αβέρωφ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

γιότ με προδιαγραφές πολεμικού! Ήταν ενταγμένο στο γερμανικό στόλο από το 1893 που είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως το 1923 που διαλύθηκε.

----------


## CORFU

Igoumenitsa in 1961 (a picture of K. Rafaelides) with _Egnatia_. Things have changed a lot in 48 years...

Igoumenitsa.jpg

And one more from 1959 or 60
Igoumenitsa2.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Φοβερές οι φωτογραφίες σου Nicholas, ευχαριστούμε :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φοβερές οι φωτογραφίες σου Nicholas, ευχαριστούμε!!!


One more Igoumenitsa picture... Late 1950s, unrecognizable...  from L. Kouvaris' 1964 _Encyclopedia and Atlas of Greece_... Igoumenitsa.jpg

----------


## CORFU

η πλωρη που βλεπουμε στην φωτο πρεπει να ειναι απο το φερρυ-αρματαγωγο Ηγουμενιτσα που καλυπτε την αποσταση μεχρι την Κερκυρα σε 3΄30 λεπτα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> η πλωρη που βλεπουμε στην φωτο πρεπει να ειναι απο το φερρυ-αρματαγωγο *Ηγουμενιτσα* που καλυπτε την αποσταση μεχρι την Κερκυρα σε 3΄30 λεπτα.


Great. Thanks!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

> η πλωρη που βλεπουμε στην φωτο πρεπει να ειναι απο το φερρυ-αρματαγωγο Ηγουμενιτσα που καλυπτε την αποσταση μεχρι την Κερκυρα σε 3΄30 λεπτα.


Καλά, πλώρη είναι αυτό το πράγμα??? Εγώ το θεωρούσα πρύμη.......Αυτό είναι καρα-τετραγωνισμένο!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

corfu, απο οτι καταλαβαίνω ήταν μετασκευή αρματαγωγού του β' παγκόσμιου; 
Ξέρουμε κάτι περισσότερο για αυτό; πχ μέχρι πότε ταξίδεψε ή τι απέγεινε;

----------


## CORFU

δεν γνωριζω τι απεγεινε. Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι αντικασταθηκε απο αλλο φερρυ-αρματαγωγο με το ονομα Ακροποληs

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Igoumenitsa* in the 1980s. In the back, the *Roana* doing the Otranto-Brindisi trade

Roana at Igoumenitsa.jpg

----------


## esperos

> *Igoumenitsa* in the 1980s. In the front, the *Roana* doing the Otranto-Brindisi trade
> 
> Roana at Igoumenitsa.jpg


In  the  front, the  *Corfu  Sea*  doing  the  Igoumenitsa-Corfu  trade.

----------


## sea_serenade

¶ψογος ο Nicholas για άλλη μια φορά. Αξίζει να προσέξει κανείς πόσο έχει αλλάξει η όψη της πόλης τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια. Απλά, καμία σχέση!!!

Πιστεύω πως η φωτο πρέπει να είναι κάπου κοντά στο 1988 - 1992

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Kalami Igoumenitsas* in 1981

Kalami Ig 1981.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Να τονίσουμε οτι ο κολπίσκος στο σημείο όπου φαίνεται η σφραγίδα των ΕΛΤΑ (προφανώς), είναι απο τα πιο ωραία σημεία για αγκυροβόληση σκάφους και φυσικά με υπέροχα νερά για κολύμπι.

Bravo Nichola, ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## rousok

να συνεισφέρω και εγώ στο thread που άνοιξε ο φίλος sea serenade με μια foto του 1952
δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω ποιος την έχει βγάλει

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω κοιτάχτε να δέιτε πως ήταν πριν και πως έγινε
μια παρόμοια φίλε φώτο έχει και στο τελωνείο στο λιμάνι όταν μπαίνεις αριστερά νομίζω και δεξιά έχει άλλη μια πως είναι τώρα (έχει και το siren :Very Happy: )

----------


## CORFU

Φιλε Νικολα,το μεγαλο κτηριο στην μεση ειναι η Νομαρχια?

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστά CORFU, είναι το μέγαρο της νομαρχίας. Τότε ήταν βαμμένο με χρώματα άσπρο - κίτρινο αν θυμάμαι καλά!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Το παλιό λιμάνι τις Ηγουμενίτσας με τα VEGA και SEA SERENADE δεμένα. Κάπου στα μέσα τις δεκαετίας του 1990.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ηγουμενιτσα 1920!!!
*
Δεν εχω ξαναδει τοσο παλια φωτογραφια της περιοχης. 

Φωτογραφια απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου.  (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Igoumenitsa 1920.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ηγουμενιτσα 1960!!!
*

Φωτογραφιες απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου.  (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)



Igoumenitsa 1960.JPG

Igoumenitsa 1960b.JPG

----------


## george_kerkyra

Υπάρχει και φωτογραφία του "Χοετζόλερν" στην Κέρκυρα όταν έρχονταν ο Γουλιέλμος Β΄για ... ρηλάξ μέχρι το 1912 (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Θα ψάξω να τη βρω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υπάρχει και φωτογραφία του "Χοετζόλερν" στην Κέρκυρα όταν έρχονταν ο Γουλιέλμος Β΄για ... ρηλάξ μέχρι το 1912 (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Θα ψάξω να τη βρω.



Ανεβασα μια φωτογραφια του *Hohenzollern* εδω στις 16 Ιουλιου 2010
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=39  Για μενα η πιο μεγαλοπρεπης θαλαμηγος της εποχης

Ιδου και στην Κερκυρα
http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=424535

*Τίτλος*                   Η αυτοκρατορική θαλαμηγός *Hohenzollern* του Γουλιέλμου ΙΙΙ της Γερμανίας. Από την επίσκεψή του στην Κέρκυρα στις 29 και 30 Μαρτίου 1905.                                                       *Τόπος*                   Κέρκυρα                                                       *Χρονολογία*                   1905                                                       *Διαστάσεις*                   8,4x10,6
Hohen.JPG

Hohen1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καρτποσταλ απο την   Ηγουμενιτσα με το Ηπειρος 4 της Epirus lines   στο λιμανι_ 
igoumenitsa by toubis.tif.jpg
_ postcard by Toubis_

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!!!!!!
Υπερσπάνιες οι φωτογραφίες απο αυτό το πλοίο  :Fat: 
Αυτή είναι μόλις η δεύτερη που έχω δεί...

----------


## Ellinis

καρτ ποστάλ της Hγουμενίτσας της δεκαετίας του '80, με το ADRIATIC STAR αριστερά, την πολύχρωμη "παντόφλα" ΘΕΣΠΡΩΤΙΑ δεξιά και το καϊκι των Παξών του καπετάν Φασουλιά σε πρώτο πλάνο

Igoumenitsa 2.jpg

----------


## despo

Οπωσδήποτε σπανιότατη αφου το Adriatic star με σημαία .. Σρι Λάνκα, πόσο καιρό το είχαμε εδώ ;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια μεγαλοπρεπης φωτογραφια της _Ηγουμενιτσας._ Παρακαλω τους μεταγενεστερους/νεοτερους ειδημονες να μας πουν ποια ειναι τα πλοια ...

Igoumenitsa.jpg
www.delcampe.net

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H φωτο ειναι μεταξυ 1994-1996 καθως το Αγιος Σπυριδων και το Κορφου ση ειχαν συνυπαρξει για 2 χρονια.Αγορα Αγ Σπυριδων 1994 πωληση Κορφου Ση 1996

----------


## rousok

Επίσης το καπετάν Αλέξανδρος και το ροανα..

----------


## CORFU

Απο αριστερα
El Greco ! Lato, Corfu Sea Agios Spiridon Θεολογος  η παντοφλα Ionian Sun και Kapetan Alexandros

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Απο αριστερα
> El Greco ! Lato, Corfu Sea Agios Spiridon Θεολογος  η παντοφλα Ionian Sun και Kapetan Alexandros


Επι τελους!  Ευχαριστω που μας εδωσες πληρη περιγραφη!

----------


## CORFU

αυτά που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω είναι μια μικρη παντοφλα διπλα στο EL GRECO και αυτό που είναι στην αγκυρα

----------


## renetoes

Αποπλέοντας από την Ηγουμενίτσα με το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ και προορισμό την Τεργέστη, Αύγουστο του 2001, συνάντησα τα ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ και ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ...


img141.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα σήμερα στο Μοναστηράκι. Στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας φυσικά, και ως γνωστός ....παντοφλολόγος δύναμαι να αναγνωρίσω το _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π_ (το πρώτο, το δεύτερο ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π είναι το σημερινό ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ) να καταπλέει, άλλη μία παντόφλα να αναχωρεί (πιθανότατα το _ΦΑΙΑΞ_) ενώ την αναγνώριση των άλλων πλοίων που διακρίνονται την αφήνω για τους πιό ειδικούς. Η χρονολογία με ασφάλεια τοποθετείται ανάμεσα στο 1974 και 1984.

04.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα σήμερα στο Μοναστηράκι. Στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας φυσικά, και ως γνωστός ....παντοφλολόγος δύναμαι να αναγνωρίσω το _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π_ (το πρώτο, το δεύτερο ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π είναι το σημερινό ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ) να καταπλέει, άλλη μία παντόφλα να αναχωρεί (πιθανότατα το _ΦΑΙΑΞ_) ενώ την αναγνώριση των άλλων πλοίων που διακρίνονται την αφήνω για τους πιό ειδικούς. Η χρονολογία με ασφάλεια τοποθετείται ανάμεσα στο 1974 και 1984.
> 
> 04.jpg


Βέβαια το παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας και καθαρά φαίνεται το γλυκύτατο Άππια της Adriatica αλλά και σε πρώτο πλάνο αν δεν κάνω κάποιο μοιραίο λάθος το Roana

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα σήμερα στο Μοναστηράκι. Στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας φυσικά, και ως γνωστός ....παντοφλολόγος δύναμαι να αναγνωρίσω το _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π_ (το πρώτο, το δεύτερο ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π είναι το σημερινό ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ) να καταπλέει, άλλη μία παντόφλα να αναχωρεί (πιθανότατα το _ΦΑΙΑΞ_) ενώ την αναγνώριση των άλλων πλοίων που διακρίνονται την αφήνω για τους πιό ειδικούς. Η χρονολογία με ασφάλεια τοποθετείται ανάμεσα στο 1974 και 1984.
> 
> 04.jpg


Ωραιοτατη παλαια φωτογραφια. Και μου αρεσει ηε λεξη "παντοφλολόγος"! Νομιζω και εγω οι το μπροστινο ειναι το _RΟΑΝΑ_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εδώ φίλε κ. Νίκο, ταιριάζει γάντι το _"καθείς εφ' ω ετάχθη"_. Θα μπορούσα να είχα θέσει το ζήτημα της αναγνώρισης των δύο μεγάλων πλοίων ως .....κουίζ, κάτι ας πούμε σε : _"ποιός μπορεί να μας πει ποιά πλοία βλέπουμε ???"_ υπονοώντας -εμμέσως πλην σαφώς- ότι εγώ ήδη τα γνώριζα. Προτίμησα την ειλικρίνεια, αναγνωρίζοντας τα .....ταπεινά πλοία ανοικτού τύπου για τα οποία τολμώ να πω ότι διαθέτω πολλές γνώσεις (εξ' ου και το παντοφλολόγος !!!), και να αφήσω την αναγνώριση των μεγαλυτέρων σε πιό ειδικούς, όπως για παράδειγμα εσείς και ο φίλος BOBKING.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εδώ φίλε κ. Νίκο, ταιριάζει γάντι το _"καθείς εφ' ω ετάχθη"_. Θα μπορούσα να είχα θέσει το ζήτημα της αναγνώρισης των δύο μεγάλων πλοίων ως .....κουίζ, κάτι ας πούμε σε : _"ποιός μπορεί να μας πει ποιά πλοία βλέπουμε ???"_ υπονοώντας -εμμέσως πλην σαφώς- ότι εγώ ήδη τα γνώριζα. Προτίμησα την ειλικρίνεια, αναγνωρίζοντας τα .....ταπεινά πλοία ανοικτού τύπου για τα οποία τολμώ να πω ότι διαθέτω πολλές γνώσεις (εξ' ου και το παντοφλολόγος !!!), και να αφήσω την αναγνώριση των μεγαλυτέρων σε πιό ειδικούς, όπως για παράδειγμα εσείς και ο φίλος BOBKING.


Ευχαριστουμε για οσα εχετε κανει για την ιστορια των Ελληνικων πορθμειων. Ελπιζουμε να βγαλετε καμμια μερα κανενα βιβλιο για το θεμα. ΝΑΠ

----------


## BOBKING

Αυτό τελικά είναι σίγουρα το Roana γιατί και όταν ήρθε ήταν γαλάζιο όπως το απεικονίζει και η καρτ-ποστάλ. Και επίσης πρέπει να είναι η φωτογραφία στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 70' μάλλον 1974 με 1976 γιατί έτσι ήταν βαμμένο στα πρώτα χρόνια της υπηρεσίας του

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Εδώ φίλε κ. Νίκο, ταιριάζει γάντι το _"καθείς εφ' ω ετάχθη"_. Θα μπορούσα να είχα θέσει το ζήτημα της αναγνώρισης των δύο μεγάλων πλοίων ως .....κουίζ, κάτι ας πούμε σε : _"ποιός μπορεί να μας πει ποιά πλοία βλέπουμε ???"_ υπονοώντας -εμμέσως πλην σαφώς- ότι εγώ ήδη τα γνώριζα. Προτίμησα την ειλικρίνεια, αναγνωρίζοντας τα .....ταπεινά πλοία ανοικτού τύπου για τα οποία τολμώ να πω ότι διαθέτω πολλές γνώσεις (εξ' ου και το παντοφλολόγος !!!), και να αφήσω την αναγνώριση των μεγαλυτέρων σε πιό ειδικούς, όπως για παράδειγμα εσείς και ο φίλος BOBKING.


Πραγματικα εισαι καταπληκτικος, και βεβαιως γνωριζεις παρα πολλα πραγματα, οπως γραφεις

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ώπα μπρε παιδιά, αγάντα !!! Με κάνετε και ...κοκκινίζω !!!  :Tears Of Joy: 

Σας ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά για τα καλά σας λόγια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο ιστορικές φωτό από την Ηγουμενίτσα. Στην πρώτη, από το thesprotianow.gr, διακρίνονται οι παντόφλες _ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α_ και _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '70,

Igoumenitsa.jpg
_Πηγή : thesprotianow.gr_

στην δεύτερη, από το Igoumenitsa_naturahellas.blogspot.gr, κόσμος στο λιμάνι και αριστερά η πλώρη του _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_, κάπου στην δεκαετία '50.

Igoumenitsa 2.jpg
_Πηγή : Igoumenitsa_naturahellas.blogspot.gr_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία ματιά στην _παλιά Ηγουμενίτσα_, πάνω από την _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ (παντόφλα, πρώην αποβατικό).

----------

